# Chuck n Duck- Shooting line



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey all, not sure if this is the place to post for this.... I have never really fished with a floating line... have always fishing with a shooting line with wet flies. I am a typical Chuck N Ducker. 

I wanted to put it out there and see what people are using either or and get some recommendations. 

I have been using Climax (started with Amnesia I think, didn't like it) and have been happy with this... but have also used Scientific Angler via a few guides. What does everyone think on this?

Anyone out there that uses dry flies on a regular basis? How do you usually rig that up? What kind of floating line etc....

Any ideas is appreciated... just thinking about branching out.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Assuming you mean for trout, I use the Orvis Wonderline Gen3 Trout Double Taper (5wt) for fishing dry flies, nymphs and pretty much anything but streamers. It is a forgiving line, mends well and is easy to control. http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...up_id=10657&cat_id=5402&subcat_id=6008&bhcp=1

Like I said, this is the only line on my trout rod unless I am fishing streamers. 

Fishing dry flies, I just tie on a tapered leader usually 7.5-9 ft 5x and tie on my dry, simple as that.

Fishing wets or soft hackles ( I don't do this much) I would use the above setup but maybe add a small piece of shot or gink to help get the fly down below the surface quicker. 

Nymphing, I use an indicator and rig it just like I would for steelhead except smaller gear. I use a perfection loop to connect 4 ft of 8lb maxima to the float line and add my thill indy. Then I tie on a small swivel and leave the tag to add my split shot. I then attach my 4-5x tippet to the swivel with a clinch knot. Sometimes I run a single nymph, sometime 2.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the Climax! (Oh my!!) I started with amnesia and even tried Scientific Angler. I really like the Climax. It's smooth and straight with good feel. (no entendre)


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew someone would cue in on that....

Yeah, didn't like amnesia at all... it does keep memory in the line even though it claims not to. If you are fighting a King or feisty fish it does pull out the kinks.... but still not what I am looking for, gets tangled. 

I have tried Sci. Angler on a couple of occasions...threw off my casting a little. I wasn't sure if it was something I would get use to or not... I have been liking to Climax and wasn't sure if I would stick with it. Climax is less expensive than the SA.... didn't know if I should give it another chance tho. 

Then there is also floating line... which I have never used. Never tried... but have had people recommend it. Get more of a rolling cast out of it instead of a shooting cast. I want to see what people think about that... how it effects presentation of a fly, etc. More for dry flies though?


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

FlyGirl said:


> Anyone out there that uses dry flies on a regular basis? How do you usually rig that up? What kind of floating line etc....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have found the best line for C&D to be the Rio level line clear tip. You can reduce your pre-weight leader dramatically. This way you "chuck" with the slinky weight just outside the rod tip, without knots running through the guides. I feel accuracy is dramatically improved.
I would also reccomend changing to an indicator rig with a floating line. Fewer foul hooked fish, yet still an effective presentation- And it is fly casting.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, as said before. Go with a DT. WF lines are great, but let's face it most of the fishing we do with dries we're not casting enough line to fully enjoy the benefits of the WF. 
You'll find them easier to cast and mend and thus be able to focus more on the fly and the drift rather than the actual cast.


----------



## dam 4 drift (Nov 13, 2006)

Heres a line that is awesome in Frog hair running line by gamma Technologies.First time i uncoiled it of the spool I only had one coil compared to 10 off the other brand .I love it.


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

RIO Slickshooter 35lb is better than Climax for C&D. BBT now carries it. under $10. It's thinner and has less memory than Climax. It's the way to go....trust me.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

dam 4 drift, I've been hearing some good things about the Froghair gamma line. Probably have to try some soon. Its economical too.

If the Climax is same as Cortland Zip line i've fished it... pretty nice.


----------

